# furniture



## tottenham

we hope to be moving to the caldas area in april and would appreciate any help with thr location of good furniture stores in this area many thanks yvonne


----------



## silvers

Hi Yvonne,
Can you tell me what kind of style you are after? Thanks.
James


----------



## hurstc

*Furniture*



tottenham said:


> we hope to be moving to the caldas area in april and would appreciate any help with thr location of good furniture stores in this area many thanks yvonne


When we kitted out our 3.bedroom apartment we found it cheaper to buyin the salse in England and ship it out. We bought the furniture for about £8000 and paid just over £1000 to have it shipped over.

cGood luck Carol


----------



## silvers

MOVIFLOR - Alegria em sua casa. - Móveis de sala, estantes, mesas, cadeiras, roupeiros, móveis de escritório, cadeiras de escritório, secretárias, escrivaninhas, mesas de computador, quartos de casal, quartos individuais, camas isoladas, sofás em tec
These have just opened a store in Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## silvers

There are stores in Alcobaca that do cheap, solid wood furniture, but for British tastes they may seem a little old fashioned.


----------



## siobhanwf

If you would like to get in contact Yvonne there is a furniture factory not far from Rio Maior I could take you to.

We decided it was cheaper to buy out here than buy and ship from the UK. We bought just before we arrived and it was all in place when we got here.


----------



## tottenham

siobhanwf said:


> If you would like to get in contact Yvonne there is a furniture factory not far from Rio Maior I could take you to.
> 
> We decided it was cheaper to buy out here than buy and ship from the UK. We bought just before we arrived and it was all in place when we got here.


hi siobhan that sounds great we should be there by the middle of april i will contact you before we leave england do i contact you on this thread many thanks yvonne


----------



## tottenham

silvers said:


> There are stores in Alcobaca that do cheap, solid wood furniture, but for British tastes they may seem a little old fashioned.


hi silvers thanks for your reply we will take a look at moviflor in caldas when we go out in april many thanks yvonne


----------



## tottenham

hurstc said:


> When we kitted out our 3.bedroom apartment we found it cheaper to buyin the salse in England and ship it out. We bought the furniture for about £8000 and paid just over £1000 to have it shipped over.
> 
> cGood luck Carol


hi carol thanks for your reply this could be a altternative many thanks yvonne


----------



## siobhanwf

tottenham said:


> hi siobhan that sounds great we should be there by the middle of april i will contact you before we leave england do i contact you on this thread many thanks yvonne



You can contact me through the private message system on here....


----------



## tottenham

siobhanwf said:


> If you would like to get in contact Yvonne there is a furniture factory not far from Rio Maior I could take you to.
> 
> We decided it was cheaper to buy out here than buy and ship from the UK. We bought just before we arrived and it was all in place when we got here.


hi siobhan just to let you know we will be in portugal from the 13th of april for two weeks if the offer still stands for you to show us where the factory is near rio maior that would be great if you send me your mobile number i will contact you many thanks yvonne


----------



## siobhanwf

tottenham said:


> hi siobhan just to let you know we will be in portugal from the 13th of april for two weeks if the offer still stands for you to show us where the factory is near rio maior that would be great if you send me your mobile number i will contact you many thanks yvonne


We are due back in Portugal on April 17th so perhaps we can get together after that.


----------



## Sue1

We purchased a holiday home near Obidos & furnished it during 2008. We drove to Paco ferreira in Porto where most of it is made but decided we wanted something a little less heavy in colour than what we found, though the quality was wonderful. 
While staying in Caldas da Rainha we came across a small store under some new apartments being built.
This store had paler wood in lovely chunky furniture (sort of Laura Ashley style). We furnished our house from there a bit at a time & Luis Pedro, who owns Moveis pereira, was very good. We would choose something while out there & pay a deposit. He would then order it, when it came he delivered & when we next went out we would go & pay him.
We think we probaly didn't pay much more than Ikea but the quality was much higher. His English is very good. His girlfriend who also works in the store speaks very little English but we managed some how. He also has a store on the road out to Tornada.

I know the pound is lower now so maybe it is better to buy here & transport, but transporting is quite expensive.
I recently ordered some bedding from Marks & Spencers online & had it delivered to Portugal very cheaply, I don't know whether or not they deliver furniture though.


----------



## Guest

Hi Tottenham,
I would recommmend Ikea in Lisbon but it depends on your personal taste...


----------



## Antonina

*Furniture*



tottenham said:


> we hope to be moving to the caldas area in april and would appreciate any help with thr location of good furniture stores in this area many thanks yvonne


Hi Yvonne

I do know of a lovely shop just outside Lourinha where I have been buying quite a lot of furniture lately and they are very reliable and reasonerble not to far from Caldas if you would like to send me a private message I can give you the details and my no if you would like I am not sure how you do this through the forum though

Antonina


----------



## tottenham

Sue1 said:


> We purchased a holiday home near Obidos & furnished it during 2008. We drove to Paco ferreira in Porto where most of it is made but decided we wanted something a little less heavy in colour than what we found, though the quality was wonderful.
> While staying in Caldas da Rainha we came across a small store under some new apartments being built.
> This store had paler wood in lovely chunky furniture (sort of Laura Ashley style). We furnished our house from there a bit at a time & Luis Pedro, who owns Moveis pereira, was very good. We would choose something while out there & pay a deposit. He would then order it, when it came he delivered & when we next went out we would go & pay him.
> We think we probaly didn't pay much more than Ikea but the quality was much higher. His English is very good. His girlfriend who also works in the store speaks very little English but we managed some how. He also has a store on the road out to Tornada.
> 
> I know the pound is lower now so maybe it is better to buy here & transport, but transporting is quite expensive.
> I recently ordered some bedding from Marks & Spencers online & had it delivered to Portugal very cheaply, I don't know whether or not they deliver furniture though.


hi sue thanks for your reply the store you mention sound great will go and look it up when we go there next week we are out there for two weeks cant wait:clap2: we have just bought a place in a dos ****** so need to buy some furniture and white goods do you know were the best place to buy washing machine and fridge and dish washer from many thanks yvonne


----------



## tottenham

gailvi said:


> Hi Tottenham,
> I would recommmend Ikea in Lisbon but it depends on your personal taste...


hi gailvi thanks for your reply i think we will go and look there next tuesday morning as we fly in to lisbon late monday night so before we head of to our place we will need to buy cutlery and plate etc many thanks yvonne


----------



## Sue1

tottenham said:


> hi sue thanks for your reply the store you mention sound great will go and look it up when we go there next week we are out there for two weeks cant wait:clap2: we have just bought a place in a dos ****** so need to buy some furniture and white goods do you know were the best place to buy washing machine and fridge and dish washer from many thanks yvonne


Yvonne, That's weird, we are in A dos ****** too, where are you? We will be out at the end of April but only for a few days then back again later.
I would probably buy white goods in E-Leclerc going out of Caldas da Rainha town towards Foz do erelho, I think. It's quite near the centre & the large E-Leclerc signs are usually high up & very visible. This is a large electrical store . We have bought a telly & hairdryer plus a few other things here. There is also a large white goods store in the basement of the indoor shopping centre in Caldas da Rainha, opposite the park. Then there is the Modelo in Caldas, near the furnitire store I mentioned & not far from E-Leclerc. Sue.


----------



## Sue1

Sorry, didn't mean weird, just such a coincidence. It is a lovely village, very peaceful. We may bump into you while we are over. Sue


----------



## Dennis

tottenham said:


> we hope to be moving to the caldas area in april and would appreciate any help with thr location of good furniture stores in this area many thanks yvonne


Not too near to you i know,but excellent quality and service......only place we could find a decent sofa/bed.
Based near Batalha CP.
<HERE>


----------



## tottenham

Sue1 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean weird, just such a coincidence. It is a lovely village, very peaceful. We may bump into you while we are over. Sue


hi sue dont worry weird fine you might find this funny as i dont know the address of our house we will pick the keys up on tuesday morning from our lawyer nuno from caldas i know where the house is just not the address it is if you where coming from caldas go straight through the village past the church then its if you are going out of the village past the cafe on your left then you you start to go up a hill we are there on the left opposite are a lot of trees our estate agent called it house in areinnha a dos ****** . do you know if there is any restaurant near by i hope we do bump into each other while we are there many thanks yvonne


----------



## Sue1

*Re Furniture*



tottenham said:


> hi sue dont worry weird fine you might find this funny as i dont know the address of our house we will pick the keys up on tuesday morning from our lawyer nuno from caldas i know where the house is just not the address it is if you where coming from caldas go straight through the village past the church then its if you are going out of the village past the cafe on your left then you you start to go up a hill we are there on the left opposite are a lot of trees our estate agent called it house in areinnha a dos ****** . do you know if there is any restaurant near by i hope we do bump into each other while we are there many thanks yvonne


Yvonne, 
We are down the bottom of the hill towards Caldas, on the left, on the road side, not far than the other cafe. There are no restaurants in A dos ****** but twoCafe's/bars, both of these do the dish of the day at lunchtime but no food at night. We went over the hill towards Bombarrel, & found a lovely but quite expensive restaurant. We have also found others in Caldas. I like to go to Obidos & try one of the many there. It's not far so sometimes we get a taxi.
I have a website for our house & have added a page on dining out. I have only included places we have been to & am happy to recommend. 
the website is called holidayhomeportugal dotcom. I can't post the link as the forum won't let me.
Anyway have a good trip & enjoy the furniture shopping. Sue.


----------

